# Network woes - command not found when starting eth0

## elohim

All right, I am an idiot.

If I ask dhcpcd to just start broadcasting via eth0 to get an ip-adress, everything runs fine, but I need to set a static ip-adress.

I've ln -s net.lo to net.eth0, added the appropriate information to /etc/conf.d/net, but when I restart the machine or just run /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/../conf.d/net.eth0: line 1:config.eth0=dhcp: command not found
> 
> *net.eth0: error loading /etc/init.d/..conf.d/net.eth0
> ...

 

Contents of /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

Help.

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> etc/init.d/../conf.d/net.eth0: line 1:config.eth0=dhcp: command not found 

 

means exactly what it states.

if you did not mistype here you are missing a " at the end of line one.

the values after the = have to be inside double-quotes:

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"
```

(you forgot the one at the end of the line)

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## elohim

That's just a typo, the missing " is present in the file:)

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/../conf.d/net.eth0: line 1:config.eth0=dhcp: command not found

 

Does the file /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 exist?

----------

## elohim

No, only in /etc/init.d/, symlinked from net.lo.

----------

